

Life After OOP [OOP-GP] - msbmsb
http://cplusplus-soup.com/2010/11/22/life-after-oop

======
spooneybarger
I'm confused by this... C++ puts up all sorts of roadblocks to doing OOP the
way it was envisioned so OOP is bad? I'm not a giant OOP fanboy and have many
issues with it but arguing that your languages broken version of a design
strategy is an indictment of that strategy just seems weird. I'm looking
forward to the article about how functional programming sucks with python
examples.

